# MRC Power G vs Bridgewerks 5SR 5 amp



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I've been through the Aristocraft 5400 and MRC 6200. Just not enough juice.

I'm down to the MRC Power G or the Bridgewerks 5-SR 5 amp.

Pros and cons on each? I've read about some problems with the MRC Power G on this forum....

Thanks,

Tom C


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've read some problems with Bridgewerks too. 

Basically the MRC is a good workhorse with a good track record, nice inexpensive power supply. 

The Bridgewerks products are made with superior components, in superior cabinets, with the resultant higher cost. 

Buy what you want.... either will be fine, of course one is 5 amp and the other is 10 amp... 

Greg


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Given the number of times we have sent our club Birdgwerks in for repair (on average, once a year) and the same for at least one club member, I would go with the MRC. But there again, I'm a battery guy.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to use the new Aristo Revolution system buy the Bridgewerks unit. The MRC unit does not put out pure DC and will cause problems with the Revolution receivers. Aristocraft will not honor the waranty if you do not use a power supply that puts out pure DC. Trust me, been there, done that, bought the new replacement receivers. Otherwise the MRC unit is a good unit. I have 2 of them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That position by Aristo is pure bunk. The MRC works fine with the Aristo junk, it's the Aristo design that has problems with minor power interruptions, unfiltered DC makes no difference, it's just a way for Aristo to blame someone else for their poor design. 

In the early days of DCC, momentary power interruptions caused the decoders to glitch. This has been overcome in modern decoders. Aristo is new to the game and has no experience in how to solve the problem. 

Aristo will eventually figure out what the DCC community solved long ago. Unfortunately, since Aristo is focusing on battery power (guess why?), it's likely to go the way of other Aristo history, i.e won't be fixed until next generation hardware, like the 27 MHz TE accessory receivers. 

If it's true Aristo won't honor the warranty, how do they determine if your DC is "pure" enough? 

Did they really refuse to honor your warranty? I'd really like to hear this, because I will stop recommending Aristo Revo systems entirely. 

Greg


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

From my experience, the MRC units do not work well with the Revolution receivers. The unfiltered output will cause the receivers to audibly "hum" and result in unusual operation of components (i.e. lights). We ran into this issue about a month ago when a buddy tried to hookup a revolution receiver for trackside use. Hooking up a Bridgewerks supply (with filtered DC signal) solved these issues. With that said, I have had numerous problems with multiple Bridgewerks units (shorts, failed displays, etc). To their credit though, the folks at Bridgewerks have always come through with repairs without charge (other than shipping).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My QSI, my Zimo, and even my MRC units, which not only have motor decoders but also sound have no such problems on the MRC power G that I have. I tested the Revolution system for basic functions and ease of use. I did not do extensive testing on DC, and I used the filter cap board as required. 

I must stand corrected that unfiltered, rectified 60Hz AC may not be good for AristoCraft Revolution decoders. 

That is poor engineering if this information is a common occurrence. I'll start collecting information.

Glad I sent my evaluation unit back, the menus made me crazy enough.

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 

My first power packs for my large scale stuff in 1989/90 was two MRC 6000 series units. I ended up putting filters on the track outputs on both units to get the 8 volt AC waveform off the DC at 22 volts. Otherwise I was very happy with them. I do not understand what has happened in the PS market as of late. About two years ago I provided a club with four Aristo Train Engineers; they have been repaired/replaced twice EACH. I have three Bridgewerks units and two have been in repair during the last three years. I don't know whether the components are not good enough, or their are basic circuit design flaws, or both. Greg probably has a better feel for this; I am not a EE.


----------



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I eneded up ordering the Bridgewerks 5SR for my Accucraft but am concerned about the repairs that everyone seems to be experiencing with them. While it is nice they sand behind their stuff it is ashame that repairs are the norm. 

Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I gave up on model train power packs many years ago. 
For DC operation, I now always use a 24 volt switching power supply and a separate throttle; performance is much better and the cost is lower as well. 
As to reliability, I have not had any failures at all so far. 

Knut


----------



## garyquine (Jan 7, 2013)

i Was wondering about a SL-TLC12F DC Analog Throttle by Shourt Line by Soft Works Ltd paired with a SL-PS 320-1-27F-24V PURE DC, 13 AMP POWER SUPPLY. 
What about quality and value compared to LGB and Bridgewerks? I am running an LGB max two locomotives and single track. My lay out is about 11' X 9' with 3 switches. Thanks Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have neglected to mention the make of the power supply, so most people would not even comment, let alone know what it is. 

Your power supply is a Meanwell, and it is good quality and great value, used by many people on this forum, I use them too... 

LGB is too expensive for what you get in my opinion. 

Bridgewerks is unusual in that it is an analog power supply, pretty rare... high quality, good warranty... expensive. 

No direct experience with the Shourt line throttle, but I've met the owner of Shourt line, he's knowledgeable, straightforward and a nice guy. I'd have no trouble purchasing anything he recommends. 

Greg


----------

